# Fred Jones to sign with Raptors



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/07/23/bc.bkn.jones.raptors.ap/index.html


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5809876 :banana:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

That was fast.

I guess he doesn't mind being our second choice.

I wonder what kind of years we're offering? More than three would be too much, IMO.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

excellent addition to the bench.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

But hey it could be less than what we offered Salmon's which would give us a bit more capspace. Im beginning to like this transaction even more. I guess Salmon's backing out on us was meant to be.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm lovin this...big ups to Salmons for backing out!!!!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Great pickup. This kid can provide lots of energy for the whole team off his flashy dunks.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

You know it's funny, Salmon's choosing Toronto let Phoenix get Marcus Banks for less money which they think is much better (and it is)

Salmon's backing out with Toronto let us get Fred Jones for a lot less (most likely), which Toronto fans like better. 

He seems to help everyone not related to the sixer's staff, himself, and his agent


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

And with this nice addition, this is how our team would look like next season. 

*Probable Starters:*
T.J Ford
Parker
Moris Peterson
Chris Bosh
Nesterovic

*Bench Players:*
Calderon
Fred Jones
Graham
Humphries
Bargnani
---------
Garbajosa
PJ Tucker
Slokar

I'm so happy with the our depth. This is a very good bench.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*giggle* *smirk*


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

Upgrade!

Shout out to J Salmons for making this possible :banana:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, ya'll have no clue how sad I am right now, look at my name. :-(


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Wow, ya'll have no clue how sad I am right now, look at my name. :-(


No need to be sad, just follow the Raptors now rather than the Pacers. There, problem solved, start smiling.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

For real man, how many Pacers games you go to out in Charlotte anyway?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I like the Jones signing much more than the Salmons addition. Looking at who is available on the wings I think Colangelo has given us a solid combination of strengths available.

Parker - inside outside scorer.
Moris Peterson - strong on both sides of the court.
Fred Jones - offensive highflyer
Graham - solid D, some midrange offensive game
Garbajosa - don't know if he will be signed but he will be mo pete lite as far as solid a offensive and defensive game.
PJ Tucker - defensive presence with good inside game.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

fred jones: MIP 2006-07

you should watch toronto they are going to be top 3 exciting teams in the league no doubt.

indiana is looking good with my boys marquis, rawle & james white added on.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i wonder how long and how much this contract is gonna be worth?


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

nice.

Freddie Jones is a straight addition to our team, we get more in every way. As a bench player, and a limited fill-in starter he can provide us with more depth. Depth, Depth DEPTH!, bwhahahahaha BC your a genius! look at them bananas dance!


:banana: :banana: :guitar: :clap: :mob: :allhail: :gbanana: :king: nfire: :wbanana: :dogpile: :rock: :jump: :rbanana: :mob: :gbanana: :woot: :woot: :thand:


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

BC for mayor!!!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice, I still would have prefered Salmons but assuming this saves some cash, I'm happy.

Go Fred Jones! I really can't wait to see him play on this team, he'll probably be the anchor on the second unit, so in that regards he really is better than Salmons.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

shookem said:


> Nice, I still would have prefered Salmons but assuming this saves some cash, I'm happy.
> 
> Go Fred Jones! I really can't wait to see him play on this team, he'll probably be the anchor on the second unit, so in that regards he really is better than Salmons.


Actually, Fred > Salmons. I've watched Salmons alot, and wasn't happy when i heard he could've signed with us, hence i didn't post my thoughts on him till the Fred news, who's a much better player imo.

Totally fits with this young team as well.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> I like the Jones signing much more than the Salmons addition. Looking at who is available on the wings I think Colangelo has given us a solid combination of strengths available.
> 
> Parker - inside outside scorer.
> Moris Peterson - strong on both sides of the court.
> ...


Just looking at this, is it just me or would it be more than handy to have a specialist long gunner on the list for guys to look out for?

Mo Pete aside, none of those guys look like they can hit the trey on a consistent basis, which must be a worry (moreso when you consider the system we're trying to impliment and the likely number of open looks the hypothetical gunner should get).

I acknowledge Parker and Garbajosa are unknown quanitites still in that regard (being able to hit it is one thing, but can we depend on them for that money shot?), but I wouldn't bank my dosh on Jones, Joey, or PJ (who is also, I suppose, an unknown quantity). TJ, Jose, and Darrick don't fair much better.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Jones' agent said Sunday that the shooting guard has agreed to a three-year deal for about $11 million with the Raptors.


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060724/SPORTS04/607240353/1088

What a bargain.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

That's crazy cheap..
Less than 4 Mil per year!

That leaves, what, another 10, 12 million in cap?

So Garbajosa, and.. Eddie House?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060724/SPORTS04/607240353/1088
> 
> What a bargain.


Well, the price for combo guards is pretty cheap this season. FLip Murray signed for less than 2 a year, and now Jones for a little over 3.5 per year.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060724/SPORTS04/607240353/1088
> 
> What a bargain.


Awesome. What a bargain is right. Am I ever glad Salmons backed out of his deal now.

:banana:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

what a deal. salmons not signing was heaven-sent.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

great deal for the raptors save a lot of money for the future and its another 3 year deal


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

3 years 11 MILLION!!!! that's it!!?? WOW...that is a nice deal...he's 26 right now...by the time his contract is over his athletic ability will have diminished... great deal.


amazing to see how deep this team has become (if the international players can play in the NBA)...high risk high return.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

nice thing about this signing...in addition to the terms of the deal...is that there are actually Indy fans saying they are sad to see him go. getting something positive out of philly fans about salmons was like pulling teeth. 

i've been hoping all offseason that we could get dr.jones...but before BC...such hopes were met with milt palacio signings. now..."we should trade for a point guard like ridnour or tj ford" and "we should sign an athletic 2 guard like fred jones" seem to be couriered right through to the GM's office.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

madman said:


> great deal for the raptors save a lot of money for the future and its another 3 year deal


yeah, i absolutely love that its another 3 yr deal...ive always believed that best case scenario, the raps are at least 2-3 yrs from serious contention...BC is aligning it perfectly so that we'll have significant cap space flexibility (19-20 mil.) in those yr where if everything goes right, we'll be in contention...BC naysayers have to just face it, BC is good, really good...


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

crimedog said:


> nice thing about this signing...in addition to the terms of the deal...is that there are actually Indy fans saying they are sad to see him go. getting something positive out of philly fans about salmons was like pulling teeth.
> 
> i've been hoping all offseason that we could get dr.jones...but before BC...such hopes were met with milt palacio signings. now..."we should trade for a point guard like ridnour or tj ford" and "we should sign an athletic 2 guard like fred jones" seem to be couriered right through to the GM's office.


^exactly

rob babcock thought a little to much "out of the box"


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

[MonsterBosh]The team won't get 10 wins next year, too many euro's who can't play. BC is ans idiot, the Raps are heading for the lottery again.[/MonsterBosh] 

Seriously though, I'm loving the offseason.......but what ever happened to MonsterBosh???


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Slade said:


> [MonsterBosh]The team won't get 10 wins next year, too many euro's who can't play. BC is ans idiot, the Raps are heading for the lottery again.[/MonsterBosh]
> 
> Seriously though, I'm loving the offseason.......but what ever happened to MonsterBosh???


didnt he get banned for REALLY wanting to trade bosh for tony parker??


----------

